# Update 2001 740 nav system



## hollysnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Can I update teh nav system on my 2001 bmw 740 il?? If so, does anyone know what update is compatible and where is the best place to purchase it?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

There are two basic software components to the BMW navigation system. One is the Operating System (OS) software and the other is the Map software from Navteq.

NAV OS version info from x5World.com

NAVTEQ updated map CDs from NavTeq.com


----------

